# Screen is cut off in games



## panwar29.ankit (Dec 16, 2015)

The aspect ratio of my monitor is 16:9 and supports 1080p resolution. The problem is whenever I play games, the screen is vertically cut off on the left hand side as if the the game was running at an aspect ratio of 16:10 and then there would be black-outs on either side. But the games are running at either 1280x720 or 1920x1080 and the black-out is only on the left hand side. It started since I upgraded my processor, mobo and ram to AMD FX6300, Gigabyte 78lmt-s2 and Kingston Hyper Fury X 8GB. 
Even if I play in windowed mode, the left black out is still there !
I have already updated the GFX drivers (it's R9 270X) but nothing seems to solve the problem and it happens only when I play some game.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 18, 2015)

GPU scaling probably not set to aspect ratio ??


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay I found the problem. I had installed MSI after burner and along with it another tool gets installed as part of the package, Rovio stats or something. Anyway, I was using it to monitoring the frame rate and CPU usage and as it turns out, if you close it, the screen is back to normal. 
Had to switch back to Fraps for the frame rate thing.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2015)

good to know you have fixed the issue. However, I think it's a ompatibility issue between latest AMD driver and Riva Tuner stats monitor server because I've never had any issues with Rivatuner stats server.


----------

